# What is this?



## papajon (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm stumped. Thought at first it was for corrugating tin. What say the lumberjocks brain trust?


----------



## ddockstader (Jun 21, 2009)

Having not seen it operate, I believe it is for smashing (probably not the correct term) and converting it to fiber or thread used to make linen.


----------



## papajon (Jun 10, 2013)

smashing what? Cotton? Hemp?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> smashing what? Cotton? Hemp?
> 
> - papajon


I thought hemp was smoked…....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> I thought hemp was smoked…....... Jerry (in Tucson)


You can… but all you will get is a headache 

But it does make great textiles, paper, rope, oil, fuel, and lots of other stuff… and was legal to grow in the US until around 1970 when it was made illegal for some pretty stupid reasons.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: In 1942, the US government encouraged farmers to grow it as part of the war effort, particularly for use as rope… they even put out a short video showing how to grow and harvest it called "Hemp for Victory" which can be found on youtube here:


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

"You can… but all you will get is a headache "

Personal experience?


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

Flax and hemp were treated pretty similarly to make cloth: soak the plant in water for long enough to soften it, then pound it to separate the strands, card, spin and weave.
Seems like a good guess that this is what this was for.


----------

